# Coastal Custom Boats Setting the record straight



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

As one of the owners of Coastal Custom Boats of Port Isabel, Texas, I would like to set the record straight. We have heard several times by people who have not looked very closely at our boats that we popped a mold of another company, even though our width and length of our scooter boats were different than theirs. Our hull was not copied version of theirs (see second picture below), because our hull mold was made by Explorer Boats, which was bought by Dargel boats. We purchased the hull mold from a company that bought the hull mold from Dargel boats. The performance of the hull is very different than the other company. We also bought the console mold and front deck mold from the same company as the hull. We redesigned the front deck height and put in a storage compartment. As a matter of fact, we are currently doing a complete new design of the front deck. Even the stringer system was purchased from another company and redesigned by us for our hull. Most of our lid molds were made using a boat designer and engineered for us. I have the invoices to prove it. Our rear boxes were designed and built from scratch by us to give our customers more storage. We have purchased some of our components from other companies and optimized them to fit our needs. Other parts of the boat, were designed and engineered by us. We have made every effort to do business the right way and give customers a great product. Take a look at what we are doing. We use hand laid fiberglass, high grade stainless steel products and all composite. Our fit and finish is top notch, probably one of the best in the scooter class. Our whole boat building process, including rigging is overseen by a fishing Captain with many years of experience fishing the Texas Coast. Here is our latest product (first picture below) going to Texas Watercraft and Marine for final rigging and delivery. Call or come by Texas Watercraft and Marine to check out our products.
Texas Watercraft and Marine
10621 SPID
Corpus Christi, TX 78418
361-937-5511


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

How is the performance different? Just curious. 

What are the specs on that top pic? 15'?


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

How much cost difference is there for pop up cleats?


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*answers*



Csafisher said:


> How is the performance different? Just curious.
> 
> What are the specs on that top pic? 15'?


Overall Length 15 foot 5 inches
Beam 7 foot
Approximate Hull weight 650#
Transom height 20 inch shaft motors
Max HP 75

Draft 5.5 inches rigged with fuel
Draft at Maximum weight 7.5 inches
Draft on plane 3 inches

Performance issues: Always easier to show you than to describe it, but here goes...
No shear or slide issues. Responsive steering. Backs up better than similar boats in its class (back end does not go under water). Drier and smoother ride than most scooters.

Hope I answered your questions.


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*cleats*



kcliff said:


> How much cost difference is there for pop up cleats?


Depends on the size of cleats:
4 inch pop up cleats $25/cleat
6 inch pop up cleats $30/cleat

The cost difference comes mostly from the increased cost of the cleat, but there is also more labor to install a pop up cleat


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*Phoenix Pricing*

Currently, we are selling the 15'5'' foot long Phoenix on an aluminum trailer with a 70 HP Suzuki, bob's 6 inch jackplate, perko switch and leaning post for $24,900. We are about 4-5 weeks out on orders right now.


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*Tj boom*

Our newest prostaff for Coastal Custom Boats, TJ BOOM. Welcome aboard! Check out the video...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1087144874715333


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*Our latest Custom Phoenix*

I wanted to share our latest custom Phoenix with our 2coolers. A customer came to us with a vision of what he wanted on his boat. He wanted a scooter boat for his family. We worked with him to design his boat. His vision was a boat with 2 deck colors, grey and white and a Dresden blue hull color. He wanted an aluminum trailer, a grab bar with a three light bar set up and cup holders, flush fiberglass hatch lids, lots of storage, a white Pro Series 2 power pole, cooler rack, 6 rocket launchers on the console, leaning post with a foot rest and 4 rocket launchers, powered by a black 70 Hp Suzuki 4 stroke. We made his vision come true. Special thanks to Chuck at Blue Streak and Adam Skinner at Coastal Wrapz. A big thank you to Hector Cardoza for trusting us build and rig your custom Phoenix. Check out his rig.


----------



## ziggiey (Apr 6, 2010)

*Nice*

Power pole mount and fiberglass hatches are a nice touch.


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

What does it take to become a dealer of your boats?


Run-skinny said:


> Our newest prostaff for Coastal Custom Boats, TJ BOOM. Welcome aboard! Check out the video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice looking boat.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Run-skinny said:


> As one of the owners of Coastal Custom Boats of Port Isabel, Texas, I would like to set the record straight. We have heard several times by people who have not looked very closely at our boats that we popped a mold of another company, even though our width and length of our scooter boats were different than theirs. Our hull was not copied version of theirs (see second picture below), because our hull mold was made by Explorer Boats, which was bought by Dargel boats. We purchased the hull mold from a company that bought the hull mold from Dargel boats. The performance of the hull is very different than the other company. We also bought the console mold and front deck mold from the same company as the hull. We redesigned the front deck height and put in a storage compartment. As a matter of fact, we are currently doing a complete new design of the front deck. Even the stringer system was purchased from another company and redesigned by us for our hull. Most of our lid molds were made using a boat designer and engineered for us. I have the invoices to prove it. Our rear boxes were designed and built from scratch by us to give our customers more storage. We have purchased some of our components from other companies and optimized them to fit our needs. Other parts of the boat, were designed and engineered by us. We have made every effort to do business the right way and give customers a great product. Take a look at what we are doing. We use hand laid fiberglass, high grade stainless steel products and all composite. Our fit and finish is top notch, probably one of the best in the scooter class. Our whole boat building process, including rigging is overseen by a fishing Captain with many years of experience fishing the Texas Coast. Here is our latest product (first picture below) going to Texas Watercraft and Marine for final rigging and delivery. Call or come by Texas Watercraft and Marine to check out our products.
> Texas Watercraft and Marine
> 10621 SPID
> Corpus Christi, TX 78418
> 361-937-5511


Any pics of the bottom of the hull showing the "different performance"? Glenn French splashed a 18.5 in Corsicana to make the molds for the "Flatsmaster" line of boats up to 25' that he produced if that is the mold you have? Just curious how it differs. Your deck and compartment lids are very nice compared to the Explorer which glassed splattered plywood exposed on the backside.


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

EvansMarine said:


> What does it take to become a dealer of your boats?


Bryan-
I will PM you.

Andrew


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*answers*



Slimshady said:


> Any pics of the bottom of the hull showing the "different performance"? Glenn French splashed a 18.5 in Corsicana to make the molds for the "Flatsmaster" line of boats up to 25' that he produced if that is the mold you have? Just curious how it differs. Your deck and compartment lids are very nice compared to the Explorer which glassed splattered plywood exposed on the backside.


Slim-
Right now, I don't have access to all of my pictures of the boat hull, but I have attached a picture of the hull that was taken by the company that previously owned the hull. The performance of the Explorer hulls has been recognized previously on 2cool. The threads were around the time of the buy out by Dargel. The complaints that I saw about Explorer were about the construction of the boat. Looking at the Flatsmaster line, the hull design had an almost flat bottom and a square bow. Very different than our hull. Here is a link to a 2cool thread with pictures of the flatsmaster and the flat hull and a square bow.
http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=847641


----------



## SkinnyWaterWader (Oct 19, 2016)

So is Coastal Custom now making the Fury?


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*Fury*



SkinnyWaterWader said:


> So is Coastal Custom now making the Fury?


Yes, the Fury is being made by Coastal Custom Boats. We have currently two Furies being built.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nice, keep up the good work


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

The explorer 1850 flats master was a copy of the 18' shallow sport classic. The link you posted with the flat bottom square nose is a different boat. Dargel bought the explorer molds but never produced the flats master. Probably because they did not want to produce a copy of there competition, shallow sport.


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

Kwhitley said:


> The explorer 1850 flats master was a copy of the 18' shallow sport classic. The link you posted with the flat bottom square nose is a different boat. Dargel bought the explorer molds but never produced the flats master. Probably because they did not want to produce a copy of there competition, shallow sport.


As far as Dargel not producing this hull, per Dargel they have enough boat lines that they are producing right now. Basically, they have all the business that they want and then some.

Now comparing the hulls, the length and the beam of the our hull is different than shallow sport and we have a tunnel from bow to stern, which has the effect of making the boat perform more like a combination of a cat and a skiff. We use different construction than shallow sport, different construction material and a different stringer system. Our rear deck is much different than a Shallow Sport and our new front deck design (will post pics soon) is also different than a Shallow Sport. The hulls do not ride the same or even back up the same. Everyone who has looked at our boats up close and/or taken a demo ride on our boat has said the same thing. It is a much different boat than the Shallow Sport. Each boat has its advantages and disadvantages. Our boats will compete in the skiff class, similar hull design maybe, but different, copy no.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

It's basically an upgraded Shallow Maxx?


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

fishin shallow said:


> It's basically an upgraded Shallow Maxx?


I have read the old threads on this website and others which talked about the explorer boats. People loved the performance of the hull, but hated the fit and finish. As I have said, our Phoenix is built using the explorer hull, but using an improved layup schedule, superior composite, thicker gel coat, redesigned and improved stringer system, as well as a re-engineered and improved rear deck. We have now redesigned and built a new front deck. Our Phoenix is going to be an awesome fishing machine. It will be one of, if not the best in the scooter class in the next year or two as these boats become recognized for their superior construction and performance. Come by and check out our Phoenix and see for yourself. We have several boats right now at Texas Watercraft and Marine (10621 SPID, Corpus Christi TX 78418. Telephone #361-937-5511)


----------

